
Dear recruiters: Please treat me like a person, not a diversity stat - nateps
https://www.lever.co/inside/dear-recruiters-please-treat-me-like-a-person-not-a-diversity-stat
======
nateps
Lever started as part of YC Summer 2012. From the early days we've building a
company that earnestly values diversity and inclusion. As one of our founders,
I'm so proud of the authenticity of this post!

